# Ms. Tia through a mirror



## tia_tia07 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello, i joined yesterday... I write poetry and sometimes turn it into music... My boyfriend is a composer, and im studying operatic theatre. Most of the stuff i write is whimsical and full of love and nonsense... like lewis carroll meets norah jones and poe. lol, strange. leave me comments, i love to hear from other people! -T


----------



## Elysia19 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Tia!

Welcome to the boards! Cant wait to read some of your stuff.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, tia_tia07.


----------



## Baron (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tia_tia07 (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks, i look forward to posting!


----------

